# SPI - Sunday, 8/10........



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Open for 1st come/1st served..........

can take 4, but prefer 3

going for blue marlin and it's by-catch 
(whites, sails, tuna, wahoo, and dorado)


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh THAR you are. Sure, sounds groovy if you'll take me on for like last time, outta be used to yer boat now. You gonna sport them palm fronds in yer tuna tower offshore?
/sam


----------



## Capt. Dan Kelly (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd love to go if possible. Are you already full?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

not yet....


----------



## Capt. Dan Kelly (Jul 23, 2008)

I guide in Rockport, but I'm not booked on Sunday. I am willing to travel down if it's good for you. I fish the blue water as often as I can. What would be expected of me( besides deckhanding and cleaning fish, boat, etc.)? I am willing to do whatever is necessary to get out to the big blue!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

between Swells, Capt Dan & friend, and another interested party, i'm calling this one 'full boat'......... i'm going offshore tomorrow and'll call y'all to let you know how it went

thanx for the PMs


----------

